# When to level zoysia



## scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

So I admit, I'm anxious to improve my yard. Installed Zeon zoysia sod 2 yrs ago and have been busy with work and not cared for it as closely as most here. I just cut it with my Mclane reel yesterday, realize I probably need to upgrade that at some point. The yard is bumpy and has some depressions, certainly could benefit from leveling. Any advice as to when the best time is to level? Also, when I cut the grass with the reel, there's lots of dead grass that's escaping the grass catcher. Should I rake that stuff up? The grass seems to be laying down, when I run my hand through, it will stand up more. Mower is set on lowest setting. My sense is the grass is so thick the roller is suppressing the grass and it's not all getting cut at the same height. Should I consider a grooved roller?
Open to suggestions, trying to figure out how to get this yard headed in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

When? In atlanta, I'd say mid April is the earliest. It's greening up more but isnt going to vigorously grow until lows of the day are 70 ish - that's when I would

Catchers on all homeowner reels suck (swardman looks pro though)

How tall did you maintain it last year?


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm planning on doing a top dress on mine in late April-May, once everything is green and growing.

I am curious about the grooved roller too. I have the lay down effect on my zeon as well. I think it's because the is too high. Mine is about an inch, scalping it today, as low as possible....I could be totally wrong.

Would't be too worried about clipping missing the bag, clean them up as best you can after. Looks like you've done that in the pic.


----------



## scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks, last year I was keeping it between 1.5" and 2". Many times cutting with rotary due to time restraints. Got the reel serviced over the winter hoping to keep the grass down in the 1" height. I'll look into the grooved roller more, thanks for the tips!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I maintained my Zeon at 1 inch last summer and I have some areas which look laid down. I've taken my backpack blower and run through it to try and stand it up and then come back and cut it. Also, after I aerate and clean the yard up that usually helps stand up the laid down areas. I plan to aerate in about a month or so. I'm in Atlanta.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

The general guidance is you can Topdress when the grass is actively growing. But Leveling only when the grass is vigorously growing. In Atlanta I would say this is late May to mid June. This allows for recovery before the mid July - August heat stress that we get.

I prefer a 3/4" HOC, longer and the grass starts to look lumpy and irregular. During the highest stress periods I will use two HOCs, low for the main lawn, higher for areas where watering is difficult.

When the grass lays down it's definitely too long and needs a reset. With Zeon you need to be careful how aggressively you cut. It cannot be scalped like Bermuda, and it doesn't recover quickly either.

I cut to 9/16" with groomer around 3/8" yesterday, I think that's a good compromise between removing old material, and getting new growth.

Looking forward to comparing notes on our ATL Zeon yards.

Cheers!

TonyC


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Like other's have said, Mid May for top dressing . 
I also have zeon. The best formula I have found is a combination of reel mowing and rotary mowing. 
I have a scag vride with high lift blades that does a good job of lifting and cleaning debris from the grass


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

TonyC said:


> The general guidance is you can Topdress when the grass is actively growing. But Leveling only when the grass is vigorously growing. In Atlanta I would say this is late May to mid June. This allows for recovery before the mid July - August heat stress that we get.
> 
> I prefer a 3/4" HOC, longer and the grass starts to look lumpy and irregular. During the highest stress periods I will use two HOCs, low for the main lawn, higher for areas where watering is difficult.
> 
> ...


@TonyC I am currently maintaining the Palisades Zoysia we planted last summer at a HOC of 2" (I just took it down to a HOC of 1.5" to get the dead stuff off the top and need to rake it to get the oak leaves/acorns out of the grass). Am I understanding you correctly that you would top dress now and if so, what product would you use?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

datcope said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > The general guidance is you can Topdress when the grass is actively growing. But Leveling only when the grass is vigorously growing. In Atlanta I would say this is late May to mid June. This allows for recovery before the mid July - August heat stress that we get.
> ...


I have to start by saying that I do not have a Palisades yard, nor have I maintained one, but I'm happy to try and get you to the answers you seek.

First you said top dress, this is not leveling. Top dressing is a light application of material done with an organic blend, and it intended to amend the soil adding nutrients. Leveling is spreading primarily a sand product to fill depressions or low spots in the lawn. Top dressing will help with leveling, but that's not what it's for. I'm assuming that since your lawn is new that you're really interested in leveling.

Assuming from your signature that you're in Texas. Your lawn is likely ahead of most of the country, IF it ever went to sleep. Palisades is marketed as a grass that can be mowed from 1/2" to 3"+, that's a BIG range. Having just mowed it to 1/5", you're probably pretty tight to 1/2" in some areas. BUT, I would mow as low as you can without damage, and in this case the 1/3 rule is out the window, but you definitely don't want to damage the crown of the plants, or the stolons.

As for a leveling product, the basic guidance is mason's sand. If you're trying to amend the soil with organic material, then a blend would be better. The sand will filter through the canopy and settle in the low areas. If cost is no option, you can typically get a USGA blend from suppliers. It is what a golf course might use. If you look in the Hometown section of the Forum, you can ask your local members where they have bought these products from locally.

As for when, I would say that you can top dress really whenever the canopy is growing, which is probably now for you in Texas. Leveling is significantly more material, so you want vigorous growth so the plant can grow through the deepest coverage. How do you know what is vigorous growth, it's when you have the most clippings from a normal mowing cycle. Some superintendents weigh out their clippings and chart growth so they can understand the plant demands through the season. Be careful with that last link, you'll fall into a vast hole of grass talk and theory. We might not see you come up for air until December.

I hope some of this helps.

Cheers!

TonyC


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@TonyC Thanks for the clarification. Do you have a particular product that you use for top dressing your Zoysia?


----------

